# Feeding bolivian rams



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I've heard people say that rams stay towards the bottom of the tank but will they come to the top to get there food or will they rather die from starvation than go to the top to get their food?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

My female bolivian doesn't come to the top of the tank. She picks at food on the bottom and eats stuff as it falls. I feed my fish algae wafers, shrimp pellets, and sinking granule food (bio-blend tropical). She eats all 3 types.

I'm not sure that they would starve to death. Its good to accomodate them though and feed them according to their needs. Like a pleco who doesn't come to the top. You would feed it sinking food.

I have greedy tetras and angels, so if my bolivian was bold enough to reach the top, she'd have to fight for food on the surface. It works much better for her to stay near the bottom and pick at what drops. I always make sure she eats something though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, I have some tetra granules that I could feed the rams if I get a 29g or hopefully the fish I plan to put in there will let the rams come up and get some food or will let some flakes fall.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey i have a pair of bolivians and a gold ram, the gold ram is really assertive when it comes to going to the top for food. The bolivnas do tend to stay towards the bottom, however i recently got some australian rainbows and they are like vacuum cleaners on the top of the water so ive seen my bolivians come towards the top of hte tank and on occassion the female will actually come right to the surface. One thing ive been doing to give the bolivians a fightinig chance and also to cut back on the rainbows pigish behavior is to just swish my finger in the food pile quickly so that im gauranteed that some food will fall to hte bottom before its all gobbled up, this seems to work.

Also on a side note i heard that one easy way to find out were a fish likes to eat in terms of strata of hte tank is by looking at its mouth. bettas and gouramis and other fish with the up turned mouth like to eat of hte surface while fish like tetras like the eat from the middle and than rams and of course plecos eat off hte bottom. Just thought id share an interesting way to tell where they eat if your ever standing in a fish store and your not sure where a certain fish could fit into your tank.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

use the sinking shrimp pellets and flake. when you put the flake in, take a pinch and put your hand in the water and then rub/ sprinkle the flake in the water. it falls to the floor immediately.


----------

